

Ask HN: Is Google I/O worth $300 and two days off? - jpwagner

http://code.google.com/events/io/about.html<p>$300 if register by 5/1/2009<p>$400 after...
======
thesethings
Last year they put all the videos and slides up for free:
<http://sites.google.com/site/io/> (Thanks Google! ).

I'd imagine they'll do the same this year.

They seem like good sessions. Both this year and last year, I've kind of pined
for more Google Apps-related stuff, but I admit that's due to an "enterprise
IT" focus I have for my job, and Google in general is totally reasonably, more
of a web company.

This year the Chrome sessions seem really interesting.

As with all events, you can get most of the content without going, via blogs,
tweets, media coverage, and videos. It's the "hallway sessions," networking,
and general inspiration and manic vibe that's unique.

I guess if you're going for API references, it's probably not worth it. If you
want to corner a product manager, then it probably is worth it :D

------
dannyr
I heard good things about it from the people who attended last year.

I just registered. I think it's one of the cheapest conferences there is.

